

Facebook Is Almost a Decade Old and Still Doesn’t Get the Advertising Game - cynthiaherald
http://betabeat.com/2013/06/facebook-is-almost-a-decade-old-and-still-doesnt-get-the-advertising-game/

======
jonathanjaeger
I disagree with ending where the author claims that Facebook should be the
most lucrative advertising platform. They don't have intent like Google has,
they just have people using a product that tries to integrate ads as
seamlessly as possible. I'm not saying there aren't glaring issues in the
business as a whole, but for many businesses advertising on Facebook provides
greater ROI when they can't compete with the CPC of certain Google keywords.

------
dteplitski
Great article!

